# Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!!



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

Finally Time!!!......Got some parts, so put the beetle S out of commission yesterday......Starting the 3071 turbo upgrade with the big exhaust, it currently has a gt28rs kit installed...putting on a FMIC, cat delete pipe with the side dump wastegate controlled VES valve, HID conversion, going to relocate the battery to the trunk, Install the Carbon fiber gauge pod with NEXXUS gauges.....Boost controller, Wideband and also a SPEC stage 3+ clutch.....This is going to be fun!!!.......I will post pictures along the way...I always appreciate comments and suggestions from my VW PEEPS!......


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (CinergySwedge)*

what front mount are you using? just wondering want to do this in the future to the wifes car.... but not a whole lot of options for the NB, I had been thinking about scooping up a MK5 front mount (I think they are under 150 from stealership) and custom it up. So just wondering what you are using.


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*

Big Turbo beetles are very very fun. Stage 3+ chatter for the win!
enjoy all your new toys.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

USLESS WITHOUT PICS!!!


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (CinergySwedge)*

i really want to see this done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (speedhole)*

Here are some photos.....I got most of the crap out of the way so I can get to going on the real work!!>...Enjoy!


----------



## fbomb (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (CinergySwedge)*

Good luck with your project. Like the GTI,also your garage is beutiful, you can fit lots a toys in there.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (fbomb)*

very nice. looking forward to the updates


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (OLD GHOST)*

i cant wait to see the new parts going on. this is one bad beetle. 
go big or go home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Boomdaddymack at 12:31 PM 7-26-2006_


----------



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (Boomdaddymack)*

Thanks man....Watch for the updated pics this weekend..it is way...underway!!!!


----------



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (CinergySwedge)*

New progress pictures, the parts are here...The boost controller, the gauges, the carbon fiber gauge pod, the big turbo kit, the intercooler is installed and mounted, the battery is officially relocated to the rear and all electrical is functioning perfectly!!...Here are some more pics..Enjoy!


----------



## jericizzo (Jan 22, 2006)

omigosh i am so envious right now! guess christmas does happen in the summer


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, this project looks fun!
May I ask what HID Conversion you are going with? I had drop-in HID kit, but I'm going with OEM Bi-Xenon setup right now.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

i'll bet your sponsors cant wait to see this done










_Modified by Boomdaddymack at 7:28 PM 6-17-2006_


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Boomdaddymack)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (w00sh!)*

Test fitting the turbo tonight...It is gonna fit....Like Barely...It looks good in there..!!


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (CinergySwedge)*

you need a new sig cause that looks like a gt3071 not a 28rs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yeah i know that guy looks good bro


----------



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Boomdaddymack)*

Thanks MackkkDaddy........We shall see what happens with this big dog!!!


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (CinergySwedge)*

you still have not changed the sig it needs to be 3071 not 28rs
if you are going to run with the big dogs you need the 
high pro glow


----------



## substanceABoost (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (CinergySwedge)*

umm yeah was that turbo in a sammich bag?







And i got a buddy that has a 3071 thats way bigger lookin than that one are you sure its a 3071?It looks like a baby!!!


----------



## Rockstar24 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (substanceABoost)*

i could write all kinds of good stuff right now cause vwnoobie05 stayed logged on at my work but this will be a warning














. next time i will change every thing


----------



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

*Update with Photos.!!!*

Got the seats back in and the panels on, got the wiring done and all the new components, gauges in their respective spots, they are working!!!...Drove the car down the street and back today...With the turbo of course just hanging on the back screaming cause the air had no where to go......Just thought I would get some update pics up for everyone to see!!......All I am waiting for now is my appointment to get
the customer intercooler piping done!!...I am soo excited...


a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Update with Photos.!!! (CinergySwedge)*

holly crap














. that must be the tko bettle. i was told this car was a myth. the unikorn as it were. just kiddind cant wait to see the front back on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AE#1023 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Update with Photos.!!! (Boomdaddymack)*

sick beetle! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Update with Photos.!!! (AE#1023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AE#1023* »_sick beetle! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and a Turbo S to boot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (CinergySwedge)*

Thanks for all the compliments....Today it goes to get the exhaust welded up underneath the car and the VES valve put in as well. It is getting soooo CLOSE!!!!


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (CinergySwedge)*

niceeeeeeeeee.... time to get ur brake upgrade for more stoppin power


----------



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (Super7Star)*

Getting close....The final steps. I have the intercooler piping done and the front end is starting to go back together...I had to let the fogs go........I will get over it sooner or later...or maybe sooner since I took it for a small test spin while it was apart and felt the beast!!!....Here are a few pictures of where I am tonight!.

a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank">







</a>
a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade/Battery Relocate.HID Conversion/FMIC UNDERWAY!! (CinergySwedge)*

waterwagens here we come


----------



## turboS_Trey (Jun 18, 2006)

hey i was thinking about doing an ice vex fmic just wondering which one that is how much cutting did u have to do to get it in and how much did the piping cost?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (turboS_Trey)*

Damn, how are you going to keep tires on that thing?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

holy hell


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CinergySwedge (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

The intercooler part number is a IC30-C by Icevex. They are available from http://www.superchargersonline.com. I paid about 239.00 and had it in 3 days from Canada. Not bad I thought. The pipe kit was a hell of a deal too. My friend (boomdaddymack) located the kit on http://www.autogrimmig.com for 112.00. It was a way more custom, and nicer looker install, cause you can cut the pipes and fit them your way. As for the trimming for the intercooler, the only thing that I had to trim was the metal bumper support, about and inch and a half across the upper and lower lnside edges where it snugged around the intercooler. That is it!!!...No trimming to the body of front facia, of course, I lost the foglamps tho....Which I am a little sad over, but oh well.....the fun of speed should make up for it!!!!. I donno how I am going to keep tires on this thing......I guess I could challenge myself to try....!!!!














I have only days left until waterwagens....in Seattle..I am hustling my a$$ off to get this thing done. I got the intake and pflo relocated and secured to its final location.....This would have never worked with the battery there....I am glad I moved it.....It freed up some space!!!!!


----------



## dannyd0687 (Jun 12, 2006)

what battery relocation kit did you use?


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (dannyd0687)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dannyd0687* »_what battery relocation kit did you use?
 i belive his bat box is a summit brand box


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Boomdaddymack)*

Soooo, what did the dyno say?


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

it said is that fast and we were like not really


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Boomdaddymack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boomdaddymack* »_it said is that fast and we were like not really


----------



## slclife (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

H.I.Dizles? what? let me see. wish I wasnt in florida to go with you guys.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (slclife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slclife* »_wish I wasnt in florida to go with you guys.

HUH?! Who doesn't wish they WERE in Florida!


----------

